# Wal Mart "Super Tech" 2 stroke oil.



## craig71 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi folks, I was just wondering if anybody has used super tech Wal Mart oil in any of your chain saws, clearing saws? I recently purchased the stuff when my local walmart was out of Castrol mix oil. Castrol is the company that makes Stihl mix oil(says so right on the back of a stihl mix oil bottle) I figured that maybe the super tech was made for walmart by some other company in the same way that stihl's oil is made by Castrol. By the way , 1 litre of Castrol mix oil = $4.50 cdn at walmart, the same 1 litre oil at my Stihl dealer(branded as stihl mix oil) with the castrol company name on the opposite side bottom right corner of the bottle =$ 9.00 cdn. The Walmart super tech brand= $4.00 cdn. Does anyone know what company makes this mix oil for walmart? Some of my co-workers have been using it for years with no problem and suggested that I give it a try.


----------



## Joe46 (Oct 1, 2011)

'Used' to be made by Quaker State. Now made by Warren???? Info from a google search. Take it for what it's worth:msp_wink:


----------



## tallguys (Oct 1, 2011)

IMHO, I wouldn't trust it anymore than I would Canadian Tire's Motomaster brand. I use either Stihl or Echo. At least the Echo is a quality semi-synthetic oil that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## struggle (Oct 1, 2011)

I avoid Walmart at all cost no matter how good of a deal may be present


----------



## w8ye (Oct 1, 2011)

I've used the Walmart Super Tech oil. I used it at 32:1 and had no trouble with it.

At one time it was packaged by Pennzoil but apparently by someone else now.


----------



## borat (Oct 1, 2011)

tallguys said:


> IMHO, I wouldn't trust it anymore than I would Canadian Tire's Motomaster brand. I use either Stihl or Echo. At least the Echo is a quality semi-synthetic oil that doesn't break the bank.



For your information, CTC Motomaster oil is a very fine product. I've been using in in TC3 and TCW3 forms for over twenty five years in everything from high performance snowmobile, motorcycle engines and all kinds of two cycle *** engines including my Jonsereds chainsaws. I have nothing but praise for it. 

I learned quite a few years ago, from local snowmobile riders that Motomaster two cycle oil was as good as any conventional two stroke oil available and I have many two cycle machines over twenty years old still running strong using nothing but Motomaster oil. 

Accordingly, from my experience, I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to question it's quality.


----------



## craig71 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, and also it says on the bottle that it is semi synthetic oil. It is the same color as the castrol/stihl oil.:msp_biggrin: I am going to try it and maybe mix it at 40:1, I usually mix 50:1 but I will richen it up with this oil.


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have heard some bad things about Walmart Super Tech 4 stroke oil, mainly that it does not meet requirements of newer motors. I heard a employee of Walmart say I can't believe people buy this crap, if they read their owners manual they would see it does not meet new car requirements.
I would think that if a oil company has to cut there prices to meet Wally Worlds demands if they want to sell there they might not be as concerned about the quality of the stuff that goes there. This is purely my opinion. When you are running equipment that can be worth hundreds if not thousands of dollars what is a couple bucks more for piece of mind. Wait till GARY gets involved in this thread:msp_tongue:


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 1, 2011)

My personal experience is I have burnt up two string trimmer using the Super-Tech mixed at 40:1, I no longer trust the stuff. I was using a Pennzoil Multi-use 2-stroke oil from Wal-Mart until they stopped carrying it earlier this year. I am now buying the Full Synthetic Poulan oil from Wal-Mart mixed at 40:1, it is usually over next to the chainsaws/string trimmers. It is a low smoke formula, contains a fuel stabilizer and costs about $6 for a 32oz bottle.


----------



## Rounder (Oct 1, 2011)

It's probably not the best stuff out there...but I worked for a guy a few years ago that provided the gas and oil. All he bought was supertech mixed with 87 octane corn gas. 8 tanks a day for who the hell knows how many hundred days. Never had an issue, for whatever it's worth. Just my 2 dumb-####/know nothing cents.


----------



## craig71 (Oct 1, 2011)

mtsamloggit said:


> It's probably not the best stuff out there...but I worked for a guy a few years ago that provided the gas and oil. All he bought was supertech mixed with 87 octane corn gas. 8 tanks a day for who the hell knows how many hundred days. Never had an issue, for whatever it's worth. Just my 2 dumb-####/know nothing cents.


 
Some guys on our silviculture(thinning crew) are using it, we use 5-7 tanks of gas per day mostly stihl 480s and husqvarna 345s and they claim it works fine. I am going to try it (1 bottle anyway) and see how it goes.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 1, 2011)

LOL, I used the SuperTech outboard for a whole summer in my saws (because the Amish loggers used it). I never had any problems with it, ....... then I learned it was bad on here, LOL. Not avocating its use, but it didn't bother my saws, using pump gas, on a hot, hot summer of logging.

As to the 4-stroke SuperTech, I have at least 5 vehicles that have gone over 250,000 miles, some over 350,000 and 400,000 and most if not all oil changes were done at Wally World, LOL. Used their filters and oil. I won't change the oil in a mini van because its about impossible and Wally world has worked just fine for them. On all but one, the tranny's quite, not the engines.

For what its worth,

Sam


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 1, 2011)

To the OP, regarding the initial post saying that there was castrol oil and that the stihl oil was made by castrol...

AFAIK, there are essentially trade marks, proprietary ingredients, and intellectual property associated with many of these oil mixes. 

Something like stihl ultra or husqvarna XP may contain technology that they have developed. Castrol is then paid to use the technology or ingredients under license to make the blend, but cannot just then go and use the stihl formula in everything they make. 

As far as I understand the smaller brand mixes generally use a "house formula" that's provided by spectrum or castrol or omni and then the bigger brands who make claims may very well have bought or developed their own formula.


----------



## Aussie Dave (Oct 1, 2011)

As a matter of interest..who makes the Husky xp oil? and is it part synthetic or full.

Cheers Dave


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 1, 2011)

Aussie Dave said:


> As a matter of interest..who makes the Husky xp oil? and is it part synthetic or full.
> 
> Cheers Dave


 
In the US the oil is blended and bottled by Spectrum Corporation. Im not sure if the Australian market is big enough to have its own bottler or if you get stuff that's bottled over here or in Europe. 

I was told by the guy in the know at spectrum that the XP blend is pretty advanced stuff with regard to its components and the performance specs it puts out and the rights to the formula were purchased from some company in Germany. 

It is a synthetic blend, not full synthetic. 

I like it quite a bit. The blue tint is perfect and obvious. The scent is very good too.


----------



## craig71 (Oct 1, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> To the OP, regarding the initial post saying that there was castrol oil and that the stihl oil was made by castrol...
> 
> AFAIK, there are essentially trade marks, proprietary ingredients, and intellectual property associated with many of these oil mixes.
> 
> ...


 
So it is possible that the castrol 2 stroke oil and the Stihl 2 stroke oil are completely different oils from each other? I also wonder why 2 stroke oils don't have the american petroleum stamp that alot of regular (car)motor oils have?


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Oct 1, 2011)

a few years ago i picked up some sper tech outboard oil for my 225 yam ob it was 33%cheaper than yamalube the eng has a variable oil inj system ,i used twice as much stuper tech oil than o.e. spec oil =no savings . i went back to the good stuff , and no worries jk


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 1, 2011)

craig71 said:


> So it is possible that the castrol 2 stroke oil and the Stihl 2 stroke oil are completely different oils from each other? I also wonder why 2 stroke oils don't have the american petroleum stamp that alot of regular (car)motor oils have?


 
According to them at least, it's beyond possible--it's supposedly what happens. I mean, you could imagine if you were stihl and you went to castrol and agreed to let them blend and bottle for you, and then they turned around and sold the oil recipe that you had given them to all the other people who asked them to bottle oils--you'd be pissed. 

I'm not totally familiar with the stamp that you're talking about but I'm sure money has something to do with it.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 1, 2011)

If you're buying your 2-stroke oil at Wally World, then skip the SuperTech and grab some Poulan synthetic. MUCH better stuff. Trusted by several folks here.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Rounder (Oct 1, 2011)

craig71 said:


> Some guys on our silviculture(thinning crew) are using it, we use 5-7 tanks of gas per day mostly stihl 480s and husqvarna 345s and they claim it works fine. I am going to try it (1 bottle anyway) and see how it goes.


 
I'm sure it's fine, but for the record, I gotta provide my own gas and oil nowadays, and I stick with stihl or amsoil mixed with 91 non-oxy. I'm pretty partial to the 3 work saws I'm running and don't want to take any chances. I ran the supertec in saws I figured were throw-aways. And they were. Like I said, just my 2 dumb-#### cents - Sam


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 1, 2011)

According to Walmart's MSDS for 'Super Tech Universal two Stroke oil' it's blended by 'Specialty Oil Company, Houston' which was part of Pennzoil and is now owned by Shell, but the MSDS is dated '06 and could well have changed suppliers by now, it'd go out to contract.

[edit] post up the barcode number and we can find the most recent MSDS and that will tell us


----------



## JimmyT (Oct 1, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> In the US the oil is blended and bottled by Spectrum Corporation. Im not sure if the Australian market is big enough to have its own bottler or if you get stuff that's bottled over here or in Europe.
> 
> I was told by the guy in the know at spectrum that the XP blend is pretty advanced stuff with regard to its components and the performance specs it puts out and the rights to the formula were purchased from some company in Germany.
> 
> ...


 
Mike, Spectrum is in Selmer, West Tennessee and blends and bottles oil for Husqvarna,Dolmar,Shindaiwa,Craftsman,Woodland Pro and many others.
---Company Profile


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 1, 2011)

Aussie Dave said:


> As a matter of interest..who makes the Husky xp oil? and is it part synthetic or full.
> 
> Cheers Dave


 


mikefunaro said:


> In the US the oil is blended and bottled by Spectrum Corporation. Im not sure if the Australian market is big enough to have its own bottler or if you get stuff that's bottled over here or in Europe.
> 
> I was told by the guy in the know at spectrum that the XP blend is pretty advanced stuff with regard to its components and the performance specs it puts out and the rights to the formula were purchased from some company in Germany.
> 
> ...



I suspect Husky oil here is now sourced from the US as the larger bottles are now US 1 gallon/3.78litres rather than the 4 litre bottles that are normal here, although why they would bring it in already bottled rather than bulk and bottle it here I have no idea, there are plenty of blending/bottling facilities here.

Stihl oil here is blended by Castrol Australia.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 2, 2011)

Stihl's oil here in the US is blended by Omni Specialty Packaging to Sthil's specifications.Quality Lubricants and Chemical Manufacturing | Omni Specialty Packaging | Private Label Packagi In most other countries Stihl's oil is made by Castrol. 

Take into consideration none of the small race oil manufactures like Amsoil, klotz and so on, do not make their own base stocks, they buy them from the big guys like Mobil, Castrol and mix in their own add packs.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2011)

Castrol/BP don't have any blending facilities in the US, they use contract blenders like Omni and I think you'll find the Omni/Stihl oil is a Castrol 'recipe'.


----------



## one.man.band (Oct 2, 2011)

who makes and or bottles the oil does not matter.

use what manufacturer recommends 

or find and mix bottle that says: FOR AIR COOLED ENGINES

API-TC 
or
JASO FC (good) or JASO FD (better)
or
ISO-L-EGB (good) or ISO-L-EGC (better) or ISO-L-EGD (best)

the above marked bottles are tested to specs. Testing costs $50,000 or more to get the oil approved to to above standards. Not all oils are tested to spec because of the money involved.

The TCW3 is for water cooled boat engines that operate cooler and NOT for AIR Cooled motors. Will it work...yes.......but will carbon things up. I have used it for saws... gallons of it in the past when draining tanks from boats when the docks come out for the winter. Won't recommend that to anyone though.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 2, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> Castrol/BP don't have any blending facilities in the US, they use contract blenders like Omni and I think you'll find the Omni/Stihl oil is a Castrol 'recipe'.


 
I believe you may be correct. However they do have refining facilities here that produce base oils, and polymer additives for oil. I also believe Stihl had certain requirements Castrol had to meet, burning clean in 4mix engines being one of them.


----------



## DaddyRabbit (Oct 2, 2011)

I wouldn't use it if you held me at gun point. I like the Stihl full synthetic or Amsoil Sabre. I have even been known on occasion to use Klotz which is also an awesome premix. Never cheap out on lubricity.


----------



## one.man.band (Oct 2, 2011)

see dadyrabbits post!!!!!

additive packages are licensed to whoever's name is on the bottle as was mentioned earlier. which in turn mean's that they 'own' a special blended oil formula. that formula is owned by them.

do you think that a retail chain really cares what exactly is in the formula?

do you think that a retail chain warranties or even does it's own repairs on equipment returns?

do you think it's just about making a profit?

take the shoalin monks (i.e. daddyrabbits) advice!!!


----------



## one.man.band (Oct 2, 2011)

.....after a cup of coffee

if anyone does indeed decide to use this oil for whatever reason. at least look for the standards if marked on the back of the bottle. have not held one of that brand in my hand.

and don't mix more pre-mix oil in....thinking that it will 'lube' better. it has the opposite effect. 

example: more pre-mix oil = less gasoline in the mix. therefore Leaner. 

considering that ...... if you decide to run 40:1 (more oil) than factory recommended 50:1 .....please realize what you are doing.

many people make a living working on engines and like the business.


----------



## cheeves (Oct 2, 2011)

craig71 said:


> Hi folks, I was just wondering if anybody has used super tech Wal Mart oil in any of your chain saws, clearing saws? I recently purchased the stuff when my local walmart was out of Castrol mix oil. Castrol is the company that makes Stihl mix oil(says so right on the back of a stihl mix oil bottle) I figured that maybe the super tech was made for walmart by some other company in the same way that stihl's oil is made by Castrol. By the way , 1 litre of Castrol mix oil = $4.50 cdn at walmart, the same 1 litre oil at my Stihl dealer(branded as stihl mix oil) with the castrol company name on the opposite side bottom right corner of the bottle =$ 9.00 cdn. The Walmart super tech brand= $4.00 cdn. Does anyone know what company makes this mix oil for walmart? Some of my co-workers have been using it for years with no problem and suggested that I give it a try.


 
Remember it's all about the oil! I use the Super-Tech Wally World 2-cycle oil but only in the saws I'm breaking in. After that it's Amsoil and Poulan Synthetic.


----------



## one.man.band (Oct 2, 2011)

.....on a coffee rant. sorry.

carry on men!


----------



## craig71 (Oct 2, 2011)

one.man.band said:


> who makes and or bottles the oil does not matter.
> 
> use what manufacturer recommends
> 
> ...


 
It does not list any of those specifications on the bottle, it just says "super Tech Universal 2 cycle oil is a low ash oil for use in air-cooled and liquid cooled (excluding outboards) 2 cycle engines including both pre mix and oil injection systems down to -40 degrees celcius."


----------



## craig71 (Oct 2, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> According to Walmart's MSDS for 'Super Tech Universal two Stroke oil' it's blended by 'Specialty Oil Company, Houston' which was part of Pennzoil and is now owned by Shell, but the MSDS is dated '06 and could well have changed suppliers by now, it'd go out to contract.
> 
> [edit] post up the barcode number and we can find the most recent MSDS and that will tell us


 
The bar code number is 7910607128 and it also says "Made In Canada"


----------



## gomlin (Oct 2, 2011)

I used to work for Philips making picture tubes for TVs. We made them for magnavox, Sony, Sharp, toshiba, etc. They all we made using the same equipment and left the same plant. However, they were NOT the same. Each manufacturer required different specs for the parts used to assemble them, and accepted different types of defects differently. For instance, magnavox took about anything, and used the cheapest internal parts, while Sony would only take bulbs that were nearly perfect and used superior materials. Doesn't mean every Sony tube was better than every magnavox, but most absolutely were. No doubt, the oil is the same, made to one spec for one manufacturer today and changed over to a different formula tomorrow for someone else. Just keep it in mind when buying cheap....

Jim


----------



## Bob Wright (Oct 2, 2011)

gomlin said:


> They all we made using the same equipment and left the same plant. However, they were NOT the same. Each manufacturer required different specs No doubt, the oil is the same, made to one spec for one manufacturer today and changed over to a different formula tomorrow for someone else. Just keep it in mind when buying cheap....
> 
> Jim


 
Just like gasoline Jim. I retired from the big gasoline maker in your hometown and i will say every truck in this part of the state picked up at the gas rack no matter whos name was on the side. Same gas just different "packets" that went into the gas...Bob


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was taught when I was young to pick a good oil, and stick with it. At least on the brand, if I run out I don't use another brand of oil, and I wont use someone else's gas. I use my gas, and oil mix evry time. And the same oil. Something like that walmart brand you will never know 100 percent, of what you are getting. The fact that was mentioned of chaging of oil company hand's already, would make me stay very clear of it. If it was from a reputable maker for a long period of time, might be different.


----------



## J.W Younger (Oct 2, 2011)

Bob Wright said:


> Just like gasoline Jim. I retired from the big gasoline maker in your hometown and i will say every truck in this part of the state picked up at the gas rack no matter whos name was on the side. Same gas just different "packets" that went into the gas...Bob


 Yep, if it came tru the pipe its all straight run don't matter what grade or brand. A slug of water seperates the diesel.
Now E-85 don't come tru the pipe you could'nt seperate it with water so it is trucked.


----------



## cheeves (Oct 2, 2011)

*Where does Wal Mart "Super Tech" 2 stroke oi come from?*



NORMZILLA44 said:


> I was taught when I was young to pick a good oil, and stick with it. At least on the brand, if I run out I don't use another brand of oil, and I wont use someone else's gas. I use my gas, and oil mix evry time. And the same oil. Something like that walmart brand you will never know 100 percent, of what you are getting. The fact that was mentioned of chaging of oil company hand's already, would make me stay very clear of it. If it was from a reputable maker for a long period of time, might be different.



I googled this and got the following from jay_merrill on iboats.com :
Walmart 2 cycle oil

August 29th, 2009 07:35 PM #4
Vice Admiral jay_merrill

Default Re: Walmart 2 cycle oil

The info that I have is that Walmart's Super Tech 2 stroke oils are provided to it by Warren Distribution, Inc. Warren Distribution is an Omaha, Nebraska company that manufactures and distributes automotive aftermarket parts. They also distribute oils and chemicals as private label products. The company began as Warren Oil Company, in 1922.

In, addition to the private label brands that it supplies to companies like Walmart, Warren Distributors also has its own brand of oils. They are sold under the names Accel, MAG1 and Polar.

While Warren apparently does blend its own oils, it has no refining capability, so it has to be getting its raw stock from someone else. Just who that is, is the 50 dollar question. My guess is that they get it from whatever source is the least expensive at the time.

Even if they are getting the stock form SOPUS (Shell Oil Products, US), which includes the Pennzoil, Quaker State & Shell brands, to say that the Super Tech Oil is the same as any of those brands, would be a stretch.

The best thing we might be able to do, in order to come up with opinions of the quality of Super Tech products, is to find some independant testing on them. If anyone finds such testing on the net, I suggest putting a link to it here.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2011)

craig71 said:


> The bar code number is 7910607128 and it also says "Made In Canada"



Sorry, can't find Walmart Canada's MSDS data base and that doesn't list on the US one ? Material Safety Data Sheets


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2011)

cheeves said:


> I googled this and got the following from jay_merrill on iboats.com :
> Walmart 2 cycle oil
> 
> August 29th, 2009 07:35 PM #4
> ...



If you care to read one of my posts above it says 'Specialty Oil' in Houston, (a private label blender that's part of Shell) but that MSDS is dated '06 and may not be relevant for Canada http://msds.walmartstores.com/cache/21189_2.pdf


----------



## tallguys (Oct 2, 2011)

borat said:


> For your information, CTC Motomaster oil is a very fine product... Accordingly, from my experience, I wouldn't be in too much of a hurry to question it's quality.


I'm happy for you. From my observations (family members kept using Motomaster oil with varying results) it was only OK... and just barely. I never understood why someone would spend the extra $$ on a Stihl or any other higher quality item, then try and save pennies on the oil for it. The problem with house brands, I believe is that today its made by one manufacturer and tomorrow could be another. Take that for what its worth. 

I'm not a one brand name junkie and look for deals as much as the next guy, but saving $0.50 a bottle when you invested many hundreds into a quality tool makes no sense to me, IMHO. 
Not knocking Canadian Tire, I've got many of their screwdrivers, socket sets and wrenches. I just consider their oil inferior. Thats just my opinion and, like my belly button, I have and most everyone has one too. 

Cheers!


----------



## cheeves (Oct 2, 2011)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> I was taught when I was young to pick a good oil, and stick with it. At least on the brand, if I run out I don't use another brand of oil, and I wont use someone else's gas. I use my gas, and oil mix evry time. And the same oil. Something like that walmart brand you will never know 100 percent, of what you are getting. The fact that was mentioned of chaging of oil company hand's already, would make me stay very clear of it. If it was from a reputable maker for a long period of time, might be different.


 You know I've used Wally oil for a long time and never had a problem with it. The best chainsaw mechanic in the area has used it for years. But I was brought up like Normzilla and after thinking about it I'm going with the Husqvarna generic for break ins and the Poulan Synthetic, which is made by Spectrum, who makes the Husqvarna oils. I'm almost out of Amsoil and Wally anyway.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2011)

one.man.band said:


> .....after a cup of coffee
> 
> if anyone does indeed decide to use this oil for whatever reason. at least look for the standards if marked on the back of the bottle. have not held one of that brand in my hand.
> 
> ...


 

Oh dear, this has been discussed ad nauseum on here.

More oil means more oil.

Saw carbies have these amazing little adjustments on the side of them that enable you to _tune_ the engine for varying atmospheric conditions and change in elevations. 

Lo and behold, they can also adjust (minutely) for the difference between 50:1 and 40:1 or 32:1 if one so desires, and trust me, the difference in adjustment between 50 and 40:1 with the same oil is small to nothing.
This is also ignoring the fact that oil _burns_

If a saw is four stroking out of the cut and even at the beginning of the cut then cleans up to a true two stroke sound in the cut, anyone will be fine at whatever mix ratio they choose.

There will be more differences between using a 7.5cSt @ 100*C oil vs a 15 or 17cSt oil at the same mix ratio, or a low flash point oil and high flash point oil.

Bottom line is that saw manufacturers recommend a range of ratios, eg Dolmar says 50:1 with their oil or 40:1 with another brand, Husky recommends 50:1 with their XP oil or 30:1 with saws over 90cc, which also blows away the argument that an oil is designed to be used at one mix ratio only too.

If a saw is tuned *correctly* with a particular mix ratio it's correct, not lean, regardless of the mix ratio.


----------



## J.W Younger (Oct 2, 2011)

You seem knowledgable so I'll ask, does oil ratio affect knock index, we all wanna know but are afraid to ask.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> You seem knowledgable so I'll ask, does oil ratio affect knock index, we all wanna know but are afraid to ask.


 



It does, but saws run such low compression ratios (relatively speaking) it wouldn't matter.

Put it this way, some 100cc air cooled kart engines run up to 21,000RPM at the end of the straight, (think of a saw in the cut) put out well in excess of 30HP and use mix ratios around the 18:1 mark with 102 RON fuel and around a 9cc chamber.


----------



## J.W Younger (Oct 2, 2011)

tdi-rick said:


> It does, but saws run such low compression ratios (relatively speaking) it wouldn't matter.
> 
> Put it this way, some 100cc air cooled kart engines run up to 21,000RPM at the end of the straight, (think of a saw in the cut) put out well in excess of 30HP and use mix ratios around the 18:1 mark with 102 RON fuel and around a 9cc chamber.


 
Along the same lines, cranking compression of say 70-150 rpm yeilds say 175lbs compression whereas running compression of say 11k may be less/or more (if you factor in exh scavengeing)
can detonation ever be a factor to consider with altering port timing and squish adjustments.
What about ign timing?


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2011)

TW and a few of us had a long discussion on squish and detonation, etc. once a long time back.

TW reckoned he's never seen any evidence of detonation on a saw with a stock chamber, the c/r is just too low.
Bottom line is that tightening up the squish to the minimum reduces the chance of detonation (according to Bell it stops the end gasses in the chamber detonating, then that flame front colliding with the plug ignited charge) but unless running a two piece head saws are running such 'loose' chambers most reckon you'd have to go over 200psi to start to have a problem. 

I know most everyone starts advancing the timing and yes, you can have an issue if you go too far.
IMO as you go up in c/r you need to start pulling spark out, but there are so many variables, eg chamber and plug location, plug type, etc.


I've 'acquired' Blairs second book recently but haven't dome much more than have a quick scroll through it, but Terry Syd has had a reasonable read in the last couple of weeks and has some interesting observations here http://www.arboristsite.com/saw-building-101/107976-5.htm#post3188497

Terry mentioned some interesting things he observed with his little strato saw, (and I can't find the post) along the lines of the piston crown was showing rich but the plug said lean.
He blocked off the air injection for the carby to direct more air across the engine and the plug colour changed to reflect what he saw on the piston.

Now _that_ was interesting IMO.


----------



## J.W Younger (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks from and old time 4-stroke hotrodder whos still in the baby steps 2-stroke stage.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 2, 2011)

Tallguys, good point on the savings end. cheeves, good stuff too! The way I see it The top saw companie's have some of the best engineering, and technology in the world. They are building pro saw's for the most demanding applications. I would think the same has come of there oil. Alot is on the line if you make, and sell shiat, then your'e reputation would be worthless. Tdirick great point on adjustment, and the 4cylcing never seen a saw blown up using that method. The one's my friend's blew up were without a tach, and pushed passed the 4cycle. What I have learned in many yer's of two strokes, over mixing will leave carbon pocket's over time, as will conventional non sythetic. Though a slower death it will come via scoring.


----------



## DSS (Oct 2, 2011)

Even the most expensive oil is a hell of a lot cheaper than a piston and/or a jug.

My two cents.


----------



## one.man.band (Oct 2, 2011)

on oil/gas ratio......

in my experience, it only carboned up everything quicker. carbon retains heat and raises comp ratio. this makes motor run hotter than need be. so i stopped fooling around with different ratios. too expensive for me. so after paying tuition, i mixed very accurately. and began checking plug color regularly for tune.

i have never heard any of my chainsaws over the years ping... and no detonated/holed pistons and/or blown plugs. but my ears are bad. 

personally, i just don't see the purpose experimenting with ratios any longer.


----------



## craig71 (Oct 3, 2011)

The super tech makes its debut today in the stihl 480, it's raining here today, effects from hurricane "Ophelia" passing to our south, looks like 3 days of crap weather , oh well the show must go on. Turned the big 40 on saturday. I definitely feel older this morning,lol. Thanks for the replies everyone, lots of knowledge here about everything related to the woods/saws and good real world experiences, continues to be my favorite site on the internet. cheers


----------



## Aaron441 (Oct 3, 2011)

What difference does it make who bottles a certain oil? Just because Castrol might bottle Ultra oil, does not mean that Castrol oil and Ultra are the same. Pepsi and Mountain Dew are bottled in the same factory too. It doesn't make them the same.


----------



## Schipp (Nov 3, 2011)

*so...*



one.man.band said:


> .....after a cup of coffee
> 
> if anyone does indeed decide to use this oil for whatever reason. at least look for the standards if marked on the back of the bottle. have not held one of that brand in my hand.
> 
> ...


 "...sooo..
...sooo.....hummm sooo...when sum guys will use less gas then is called fer in the ratio...which means more oil...so that they can see more smoke...which tells them they r gittin more lubrications (in their eyes)...that thats not neccisarily(sp) true...?:msp_confused: 
Schipp


----------

